# Fishing The Midday Summer Heat.



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Summer is coming, and the midday heat with it that drives many of us to the shoreline.
Bass will pull off the shoreline structure and stage on deeper stuff the logic says. This doesn't mean they aren't feeding, they've just moved to a more comfortable location. The angle of the summer sun is the culprit, much more so than the temps.
I have seen large fish chasing bait in the middle of the day in the shallows on warm, overcast days when the water temp was in the 80's. 
Usually, when the fish head for the deeper water, they can still be taken on crankbaits, Carolina rigs, or Shaky head and Ned rigs. You just have to change tactics. Look for long points, laydowns in deep water, or humps.
A few years ago a friend and I won a tourney on Randleman Lake. We had four fish, each around 1-2 pounds. With the mid July sun baking us to a crisp, we decided the bank bite had had it, so we went to a hump in 12 feet of water and began throwing C rigged speedcraws.
In around 30 minutes, we put 13 fish in the boat, including two seven plus. Culled every one of the fish we had in the live well.
One exception is where a flow of oxygenated water is coming into the lake. This could hold fish on the hottest of days, and close to shallow water as well. A runoff from a summer shower is another good area to fish when the bank bite slows. Try to use sunscreen and wear light, loose clothing.
And, drink lots of water..


----------

